# Royal purple for transmission?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you guys recomend Royal purple for transmission fluid? Or is it over priced and I'll never see/feel a difference?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I never tried it myself but people that do use it said it made some differance on how the car shifted. I'm planning on changing mine to RP when I do the clutch change.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention....mine is auto


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I would check out AMSOIL also. I'm still debating myself. I have also heard that Valvoline Dextron VI is pretty good.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

AlanSr said:


> Do you guys recomend Royal purple for transmission fluid? Or is it over priced and I'll never see/feel a difference?


I just did a change with it. You will need to buy 5 quarts. Maryland Speed had it on sale right now.

As long as it is the Synctomesh stuff you are OK(mine was an M6).

I'm also using RP in my rear diff just cause it was the only fluid I could find local.


If I wasn't in a rush, I would Amsoil everything.


----------



## GTOFOSHO (Jul 29, 2009)

just changed my tranny to RP syncromax last night, wow wolrd of difference i could barely get my car in to gear before no joke now its effortles. well worth it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i've tried it stock, RP and Mobil 1. altho shifting could maybe have subjectively been made easier it could also be because the tranny was more broken in. i also developed a weird situation where occasionally when shifting from 3rd to 4th the shifter will move like there's no resistance and the gears will grind. it's almost like the stuff is too slippery and not allowing the drag that's needed for the syncros to work properly. i'm going back to good old Dex. BTW read the label as the newest Dex VI is specifically marked that it's *NOT* made for our manual trannies. on an auto i don't know


----------

